# Question: If Uber is not a Taxi/Livery company...



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Why do they provide any insurance coverage at all? That's what taxi companies do.

Discuss.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

The point is that UBER is at the very least a transportation service, (be that a taxi, limo, bus, trucker, or whatever they want to call themselves). Whether Uber denies it or not, that is the truth.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Uber charges the drivers SRF $1 (safety Riders Fee) for insurance coverage while the drivers don't have any insurance coverage.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

Limo's provide insurance and arent Taxi's either.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Noobler said:


> Limo's provide insurance and arent Taxi's either.


Notice I included the word "Livery"? That's the legal term for Limos, black cars, sedans.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Why do they provide any insurance coverage at all? That's what taxi companies do.
> 
> Discuss.


Is it the companies that provide the insurance or the car owner/operator that provides it? Here its the owner operator that does the insurance


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I have asked several sedan (classified "limo" in AZ) and independant cabbies, what does commercial insureance cost? Almost all owners say $6000 per year. I pay 100 average per day for cab lease. I used to think, as a fulltime uberx driver, why not pay the $120/week and be legal? Stay out of it, partner with quallified drivers and purely be "just an app company" they want to be. 
Most of uber black here does just this, and is legal here. They play by the rules. 
Uber itsself clearly would rather not deal with the insurance anyway. BUT now rates are 90c/mile and the numbers dont add up. Uber says if they took care of the ins like taxi/limo/livery has to, they couldn't charge the rates they do. Well, heck, thats why a taxi costs what a taxi costs. Anybody who questions Uber's ways is "against innovation". And/or "for big taxi". 

IMO all 4 catgorys of forhire vehicles ought to play by the same rules, and may the best one win.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Is it the companies that provide the insurance or the car owner/operator that provides it? Here its the owner operator that does the insurance


Here the law doesnt specify, just wants it done. Ownerops here usally have the cab company pay for it. But last week Arizona just signed new laws that include TNCs and, for the next few months, require TNCs to cover it. In a year, either may pay for it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> The point is that UBER is at the very least a transportation service, (be that a taxi, limo, bus, trucker, or whatever they want to call themselves). Whether Uber denies it or not, that is the truth.


Sort of like Bernie Madoff was a 'business man.' Love him or hate him, he was taking care of business. I'd bet dick-lick-Kalanick would be honored to be compared to that cowardly, thieving scumbag.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

There's no doubt that if Bernie stayed free a few more years beyond 2008, he would have been a huge supporter for UBEr.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> There's no doubt that if Bernie stayed free a few more years beyond 2008, he would have been a huge supporter for UBEr.


I have NO DOUBT!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I get your point Desert. The fact that they have any involvement in the insurance undermines their phoney assertion that they are not a transportation company.

But there's a long list of contradictions:

Why are they setting standards about cars, price, behavior, for instance?

The whole enterprise is built on deceptive practices and definitions.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber is one big fraud!


----------

